# Which is better: Fixed blade or Mechanical



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

I lost one of my broadheads last night, and will need to get some new ones. I had been using mechanicals, but the guy that I talked to at Gander tonight swore by fixed blade broadheads and said that the entrance wound and internal damage would be much greater than with a mechanical...I don't know if I necessarily buy that, but I thought I would throw it out there to see if anyone had any strong opinions either way? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

i was out scouting about a month ago for a spot to bow hunt on some public land and smelled something rotten i followed my nose and i found a mature doe with an arrow sticking out of it, it penetrated about 6 to 8 inches and stopped i pulled the arrow out and it was a mechanicle broadhead that did not expand!!! after that ill never shoot a mechanicle broadhead. it appeared to be a well placed shot qaurtering away perfectly angled to the opposite shoulder


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree fixed, nothing to fail.


----------



## spy231 (Feb 22, 2006)

g5 montec, 4 blade muzzy, or thunderheads


----------



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is a question...4 blades or 3? or does it really matter...I went back and looked at some Thunderheads today, and I really liked what I saw. I did look at the Montecs as well, and liked them. I guess I am asking if anyone has a favorite brand that they use for fixed blades? I think I am going to make the switch after what I have been reading on this site and a few others. Thanks guys.


----------



## spy231 (Feb 22, 2006)

I personally use the montec g5's.
A buddy of mine swears by the 4 blade muzzy's. 
Another buddy loves the thunderheads. (I like them too, but I am lazy. That is why I went with the montecs)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres a reson Idaho made mechanicals illegal, its the same reason their not legal on some texas ranches.

Fixed blade cut on contact all the way.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

it depends on velocity... with weight forward arrows you can get by with broad heads capable of cutting an inch wide hole... other wise its mechanical for me so they don't lift and drift.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

blade rages for me never had any problems with them not expanding for my upland,waterfowl and small game i have been using some cheap fixed blades from cabelas and they have also worked great


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Fixed. Theres not a question of "will it or won't it" expand. I just don't want to take that risk. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Fixed.......Look at the Slick Tricks. I know that the Fargo Gander carries them!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I use fixed, 3 blade Thunderheads to be exact. Have looked at the G5 Montec's and find them interesting. I may switch when I run out of Thunderheads.

huntin1


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I shoot Muzzy 125 three blade, just moved up from 100. Fixed blades have never failed to open for me yet.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Fixed, I used mechanical one year and wasnt impressed with them. You cannot go wrong with fixed. I shoot thunderheads and my dad shoots with Muzzy-I am going to try the muzzys next year because I am very impressed with them


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

fixed


----------



## Dodgedude (Dec 30, 2007)

Fixed all the way.

There are plenty of compact heads that fly just like field points, w/ no rubber bands or stupid stuff to mess with.

Keeping it simple...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ahhh yes, the old "which broadhead should I use or which is best" question. always love em

From my experience, I started with mechanical (2 years) and have been shooting fixed for 3 more..........I shoot the slick tricks and love them to death, I'll always have 3 in my quiver whenever I"m hunting, However, I've heard so many good things about the new Rage Mechanicals that I may have to try them out next year just to see what happens. BUT, it will be tough to shoot anything other at a buck then the fixed blade.

I say this kind of contradicting...........the buck I shot this fall I actually shot with a mechanical!!!!!!! I had planned on shooting a doe that evening, so I put my arrow on with the mechanical head (don't want to waste a slicktrick head on one). Well just happens that I had a really nice buck come by, and had to shoot him with the mechanical (Wasp Jak-Hammer) Well it only ran about 50 yards before piling up. I thought he was broadside, but was actually quartering to me just a hair.....my arrow entered right behind the shoulder, and exited out the ponch..... although I've heard mechanicals tend to deflect a little inside the deer

I've never had a problem with either head, and I've shot probably 4 does 2 bucks with mechanical, and 4 does 2 bucks with fixed.

When put where they are suppose to, either one does the job

Tator


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Tator, All I have to say is, I shoot nothing but Muzzy and I don't consider any good kill buck or doe as a waste of a head. It's all good meat for my table. I'm sure while you enjoyed that big doe backstrap you weren't thinking "If only I hadn't wasted that fixed blade" but instead probably a little closer to "Boy I'm glad I took that shot" LOL :beer:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I'd look into those G5's. They're one piece right? They seem rock solid and thick heavy duty blades yet would keep an edge and sharpen well.I hate my thunderheads...they shot great with my last bow but once you get up well over 300 fps they plane all over the place. I've found it to be true with several bows but bang for the buck on a mid level bow they're great.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I forgot to add....the montecs and similar smaller broadheads will get deeper penetration just because of that size but you do lose some cutting surface.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

This thread was very refreshing!

Here at home the mechanicals are very popular....but NOT with me. Although I've never tried them (and won't), I know many who've learned the hard way they have limitations. But most STILL resist going back to fixed blades because they've been brainwashed into believing they won't shoot well at the velocities current bows are shooting carbon arrows.

But I've shot Thunderheads for 20 years...125 gr at about 240fps and 85 gr at 290fps plus and in all cases my broadheads shoot within an inch or two of field points at hunting ranges.

And never underestimate the destructive potential of that little 85 gr Thunderhead. Broke the off-side leg bone in two at the shoulder on a 200 lb (field dressed) buck at 35 yards in 2001 shooting carbon express 300's at just over 290fps, and still completely passed through.

I'm sold on Thunderheads!


----------

